# Maid/cook/dogsitter?



## BostoGuy (Mar 25, 2011)

Does anyone know how to hire a daily maid who will clean, take care of dogs (with love) and cook dinner?
If so, how much would this cost?
I'd prefer an English speaking Indian or Sri Lankan cook. Is that even possible?
Cost?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You can sponsor a maid and provide her with accomadation. Wage depends on Nationalities and there are minimums set. I think it is around dhs.1000 a month for a Sri Lankan maid to dhs.1500 for a Filipino maid (cant remember exactly). There are agencies you can use to recruit your maid - they will arrange for her transport etc to Dubai. You also have to pay her sponsorship fees and flights home every 2 years.
For a daily maid there are also agencies in Dubai and you, yes, you can request English speaking. The most common nationalites for maids/cooks/drivers/nannies are Fillipino, Indian, Sri Lankan and Indonesian. The agency sponsor the maids and charge you an hourly rate - something like dhs.25-35 per hour. The agency will drop the maid off at your home and collect them.
The alternative is to hire a maid yourself - there are hand written adverts at all the local shopping centres or you may find ads put through your front door. It is a cheaper option but illegal. 
They may look after your dogs, but not with love!!!


----------



## BostoGuy (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Wanda. Is there ANY chance I could find a dog friendly maid?


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

In my 5 months of not working and living at the greens, i have seen about 90% + of the maids here are filipino. The ones who walk the dogs usually walk 50 yards outside to the lake. then stand there with the dog while they gab with their girlfriends for an hour, then bring the dog back inside. I know one specifically who does this, but who always says hi to my dog and pets him and laughs when he goofs off, but doens't pick up dog poo and doesnt realize the dog needs good exercise.... (but neither does the family, as they never walk the poor guy)
Another fili maid loves her madame's dog and routinely lets it off leash behind our building to play with my big boy, who she showers with affection...

But the real gem is an ethiopian maid who (i recently met her madame) is paid very well and regarded as a live-in housemaid, cook, and dog sitter. Her madame travels a lot so she really views the dog as her own, even refers to her as "mommy" which is a MAJOR term of endearment. I asked her to help find me a dog walker for the afternoons because she is just so spectacular with this dog.


Just wanted to give you a view of whats out there...i will PM you if my housemaid friend recommends more than one person to me!


----------



## BostoGuy (Mar 25, 2011)

I haven't moved up with my dogs yet. They are used to going on hikes in the woods of New England all year. I'm worried they'll go crazy during the hot months. I think I'll need to hire professional pet care. Where is the best place to live if you like going on long walks away from others? I doubt the maid will do that.


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

the best place to live to go on long walks away from others is simple :not dubai.

Putting cheeky-ness aside, an area closest to the desert dunes would be best
You MUST keep your dog on leash at all times. Even people with 4 month old jack russel puppies get fined for not having them on lead. As i say all the time the greens is known as one of the best places, as well as the other villas and areas that surround it (springs, views, etc) but rules stay the same. Shame.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

I echo the sentiments in here. At the end of the day, these are humans that cover the gamut of the whole spectrum of animal frindlyness or otherwise. Where I live (in Jumeirah) it seems to be the assorted staff who walk the dogs, often in packs, and mostly seem to pick up after them. I remember years ago there was a massive villa in Al Wasl road that had setup a pen for a number of Dalmatians which were looked after by an Indian gentleman. He once asked me (as I walked my two) whether I had a job for him as he'd had enough of looking after those dogs which bit him. They must have been treated badly as my two have always been very timid and friendly.

However culturally I would suggest that Filippinos seem to have the most affinity with animals although this is of course a generalisation.


----------

